# New but not so new



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 2, 2012)

I have to admit that I have been lurking around reading up and filling my brain with as much advise and insight from everyone I could for at least 6 months. I bounced around on a few other sites and it seems that this have the best mix of everything I was looking for. Im a man of thick skin so I like the way you all slam on some. To give you a run down on myself. Im 33 YOA and employed by US Military. I use to train for strongman before I decided to go back to the Military. I've been hitting the weights for about 8 years with of course set backs with deployments. For some being deployed is a time to hit the weights and get as jacked as possible........for me Im a Recon guy so deployments are set backs. I cycled a few times but they were basic and fairly small cycles. I train daily at the gym with a powerlifting/bodybuilding type workouts.....if that makes any sense? like I said 33yoa 6ft 225-230lbs depending on the amount of running Im doing. BF% not to sure if I went off Military standards and the way the tape for BF its about 17%! Looking to make some good friends and internet training partners.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2012)

DetroitMuscle, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2012)

welcome !!!


----------



## brazey (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Hungry (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome to the hands down best site ever
Well besides porn


----------



## Cork (Dec 9, 2012)

You are a big dude.  You should get back in to strongman, it's damn fun!

Make sure you have your cycle assist and everything in order! Orbit Nutrition - Bodybuilding Supplements, Discount Supplements


----------



## Hungry (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome brother ..


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 10, 2012)

*Welcome to IMF.
I hope you find your membership at IMF both educational and enjoyable.
The following is useful advice; please accept it as such without taking offense.*




Please, Use your head.

Start with reading the rules, not steroid cycles.


Next you're gonna wanna know how to send a PM...read the rules.

Read the stickys.

Don't post questions asking about sources or scammers.
Read the forums...do your own research.
Everything you need is right here at your fingertips.

Contribute meaningful, useful information to IMF.

Introduce yourself in the new members section.

Don't post inappropriate questions and sensitive information in open forum.

*Did I mention, READ THE RULES!*

*Be sure to support the board sponsors.*

Try: Orbit Nutrition

And: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones

*Elite Membership unlocks access to valuable ebooks and a wealth of information in the Elite Members section...CHECK IT OUT.*

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.*


----------



## getbig3669 (Dec 16, 2012)

welcome bro


----------



## baby1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hungry (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks to all of you!!!!


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks brother! Depending how my training goes this winter and if injury is not an issue I will try my first event in over 7 years!


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Dec 17, 2012)

Cork said:


> You are a big dude.  You should get back in to strongman, it's damn fun!
> 
> Make sure you have your cycle assist and everything in order! Orbit Nutrition - Bodybuilding Supplements, Discount Supplements



Thanks brother! Depending how my training goes this winter and if injury is not an issue I will try my first event in over 7 years!


----------

